# XM radio



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Hello! This is my first post here. 

Does anyone listen to XM Classics on XM radio? Please let me know your opinions. With the regular programs of the Cleveland and Chicago SO's I'm sure that alone is worth the price of the service, but what do you think about the rest of the programming? 

Thanks
Mark Alkire


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I listen to Sirius Radio. They have Symphony Hall, Classical Voices, and Classical Pops.

I like it


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

All right! So let's compare and contrast Sirius to XM. Anyone listened to both?


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi motoboy

I have to say I have listened to neither. So I can't compare.


But, welcome to the forum.


Margaret


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

motoboy said:


> Hello! This is my first post here.
> 
> Does anyone listen to XM Classics on XM radio? Please let me know your opinions. With the regular programs of the Cleveland and Chicago SO's I'm sure that alone is worth the price of the service, but what do you think about the rest of the programming?
> 
> ...


Why bother when BBC Radio 3, and a host of other classical radio stations, are broadcast free? Why encourage people who are trying to charge money for classical music on the airwaves?


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I was in the middle of replying to this post when my computer died. I was traveling in parts of New Mexico the last two weeks and my rental car had XM. Their classical playlist is just OK. Broadcast radio was not available in some of the areas I went through so I was happy to have XM. I am back in LA right now and am listening to a broadcast of the LA Philharmonic from 2 weeks ago. This performance includes Bartok Music For Percussion, Strings, and Celesta, the world premier of the Knussen Cello Concerto, and Stavinsky Symphony in Three Movements. Later this week I will be back in New Mexico to work in Gallup where I am pretty sure they have an NPR station remote translator. I will be lucky if my rental car has XM again.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I am now in Gallup, NM and they have their own NPR station broadcasting from the U of NM Gallup campus. This time my rental car has Sirius satellite radio in it and they have a better choice of classical music than XM. They also have a dedicated Metropolitan Opera station. I would suggest getting the Sirius service if you ever get satellite radio.


----------

